# Packing Polish



## chrysalis101 (May 17, 2014)

We're moving soon! Eeekk...so excited! But, that does come with the down side of packing up everything we own. One problem I'm coming to is that I've collected a LOT of polish since the last time we moved. I now have close to 200 polishes. Any recommendations for packing that much up and not having to clean up any broken bottles later?

Thanks!


----------



## Christa W (May 19, 2014)

Make 200 trips!!!  How far do you have to go?  I probably only had about 250 when we moved to my house 2.5 yrs ago and I think it was all in a small tote/tub thing that was sealed at the time so I just brought it with me as I had it and thankfully nothing broke.  I know it was not something I put in the Uhaul but did bring over in the car.  I would guess if I had to move it all now, I would wrap it all up in bubble wrap with packing peanuts in small boxes so nothing is too heavy.


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

The last time I moved, I wrapped polishes in socks. I didn't have nearly as many as I have now, but none broke!


----------



## chrysalis101 (May 19, 2014)

We're moving across town, not that far (15-20 min drive). But I know my nail polish will stay packed up for a few weeks and the box may get shuffled a bit.


----------



## Monika1 (May 22, 2014)

If I were you, if possible, I would just take the box with me myself and place it directly in the bedroom/bathroom/a specific closet myself. When we last moved, I had an important box I labeled specifically with directions for the movers; and despite that, it got misplaced causing a serious problem and major commotion for a few days! I should have just held onto it myself.


----------



## LadyJ89 (Jun 4, 2014)

I had 150 last time I moved, i put them in between my clothes in suitcase, all were fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, I packed them up yesterday. I ended up packing them very tightly in 2 smaller, but sturdy boxes. I packed them similar to how we packed the polishes for the circular swap. But I think I will be the one to move these boxes and put them in my closet. I didn't want to wrap them up in my clothes. I was afraid that if one did break or got opened somehow I"d have a whole new set of problems, and that wouldn't be any fun either.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 7, 2014)

We are moving soon, too. My polishes are in a rolling 10 drawer craft cart and I plan on taking the drawers out with the polishes in them and placing them in my car. We are only moving a few miles so hopefully they will be fine.

I'm not trusting my polishes to anyone....lol!!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't see why they would break unless you are hiring movers to throw your stuff around. I would just pack them in a box and personally take them over, along with anything else delicate.

The only problem I foresee with the nail polish would be heat-related. Will the house be air conditioned the entire time? You don't want to leave them in the heat. It ruins nail polish. I've learned the hard way.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 25, 2014)

I have to take a trip this weekend and I wanted to bring some polish and stamping plates with me.  I was all freaking out because I had to fit all my polish in a quart sized bag and I was taking enough that they were crammed in there and I worried about them breaking.  I had planned on taking them in my carry on but my wonderful boyfriend came up with a great solution.





This is what I am using.  It's foam that's about 4" high.  Each section pulls out and the bottles fit perfectly inside.  Even my OPI one fits snug




Here is the pieces I pulled out.




Here is the other size which is around 2" high and the caps stuck out so I decided to go with the taller of the two.  I have to check it but I feel much better about bringing them now.  I still won't bring any that are irreplaceable because I am not crazy.... BUT.... I love this!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 27, 2014)

Are you taking a plane? I thought nail polish wasn't allowed at all whether it was carry on or checked.


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I've traveled with checked polish with no issues. I think carry on isn't allowed.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooh I never knew that! I went on a trip overseas with some friends while we were in college and we basically sprinted to the first drugstore we could find to buy polish, haha.


----------



## Christa W (Jul 1, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Are you taking a plane? I thought nail polish wasn't allowed at all whether it was carry on or checked.


You can have it in carry on if it's in the 3.1.1 format.  I was bringing so many that I couldn't shove them in a quart sized bag in my carry on so I put them in the actual suitcase.  I probably violated some rule I am sure!


----------

